# Is this salmon safe



## HHYak (Aug 26, 2019)

I brined one salmon fillet last night and pulled it out of the fridge this morning. When i put the pieces on the drying tray I noticed black spots and a couple worm looking black streaks in a few spots. Is this safe or did it somehow get contaminated?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 26, 2019)

Did you try just rinsing it?  Where did you get this fish from?  Was it thawed or frozen?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2019)

Pull the Black things out. See if they are worms or something else. Worms I  have seen in Haddock left no doubt what they were! I don't know enough about Salmon Parasites to tell you what you have, if anything...JJ


----------



## dr k (Aug 27, 2019)

I've seen black flecks on the meat and was told they were scales that rinse off.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

If in doubt, throw it out! Not worth taking a chance and getting sick. Go buy another one.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's an article about the spots:

https://www.nmbu.no/en/news/node/23798

One question, did you have pepper in your brine? 

Chris


----------



## HHYak (Aug 28, 2019)

Sorry for the delay, I had to leave town to get back on the water today, just getting home. 



cmayna said:


> Did you try just rinsing it?  Where did you get this fish from?  Was it thawed or frozen?



I did rinse them off with no issues. The longer looking line did not.

The fish was fresh from the Columbia river. A king salmon I caught.



gmc2003 said:


> Here's an article about the spots:
> 
> https://www.nmbu.no/en/news/node/23798



Ill take a hard pass on that Atlantic farmed salmon, we had it once and it just tasted weird. I couldn't take more then one bite.



gmc2003 said:


> One question, did you have pepper in your brine?
> 
> Chris



I did not. I did however show the pictures of the fillets to a couple locals that I was fishing with. They said it was normal and they said it was a bloodline.


----------

